# Best unknown guitarist



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I was in Nashville last year around this time and hit the bars Downtown. After several different bars and a few beers I walked into Roberts Western World. The house band was the Don Kelly band. They played for free from 7 to around ten. One of the best guitarist I've seen in a long time. More people need to hear about them. Just a great Bunch of guys and down to earth. I hope you enjoy this video. Also, if you know a great musician that need to be heard. By all means post a video. Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOVE the Gretch.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

That is J.D. Simo on guitar. He is not exactly an "unknown" player. He has actually been playing since he was a pre-teen and had a sucessful blues tour going until he tried to turn it into a guitar busting rock show and lost a bunch of bookings.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Jim Martin said:


> That is J.D. Simo on guitar. He is not exactly an "unknown" player. He has actually been playing since he was a pre-teen and had a sucessful blues tour going until he tried to turn it into a guitar busting rock show and lost a bunch of bookings.


I never heard of him before that night. He just kicked A**. I though , Why isn't this guy signed yet?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rawpower said:


> I never heard of him before that night. He just kicked A**. I though , Why isn't this guy signed yet?


Well, I like JD and he had been touring as solo since he was about 17. He shared he stage with BB King and others. He is a very accomplished player no doubt. As for his not being signed, he was, but he is young and he has a lot to learn about attitude. When he gets that resolved, he will be a force to be reckoned with....PM me if you want to discuss this further....Jim


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------

